# (Good price?) I'm finally going to go over to the dark side and open an RCI account!



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

Those California DVC deposits are just TOO tempting!

Question - are there any discounts for a new account?

THANKS!   
D


----------



## Pro (Sep 25, 2011)

Denise,

May the force be with you.  I've been to Disney's Grand Californian Resort.  It is fantastic.  The most beautiful resort I have ever seen.  Exit the lobby right into Disney's California Adventure theme park.  Most villas have views of the park.

About a month ago, here somewhere on tug I read about an RCI code.  Buy first year, get second year for $1.00.  Do a search for it.  Or call RCI and mention it to them.  I think 2 year membership was $99.

Joe


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 25, 2011)

While other options such as SFX and lately II are very viable we have always been RCI since day one of timeshare ownership.  Try - I think you'll find you like it despite some flaws.


----------



## Pro (Sep 25, 2011)

Denise,

Here is what I found.
-------------------------------------------------------
Just got the 2 years for $90 -- you have to give them the Promotion code of 290649 -- otherwise they know nothing!
-----------------------------------------------------------

Joe


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

THANKS!   

I can't make my deposit until December - when shall I open the Acct.?


----------



## ded4025 (Sep 25, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Those California DVC deposits are just TOO tempting!
> 
> THANKS!
> D



Denise, I'm thinking the same thing.  Not for VGC but I'm thinking about Aulani showing up in RCI.  We are DVC owners but I would never spend 490 points for a one week stay.  I'm thinking there are many owners like me that wouldn't and over time, we should see a decent amount available in RCI. 

Anybody willing to share a high TPU resort with low MF's?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2011)

*Is this a discount or just the usual deal?*

Posted on the RCI website:



> Let Us Tell You How You Can Save $200 - *Normally you would be required to pay $200(USD) initiation fee, in addition to annual subscription fee*, to become an RCI subscribing member. However, for a limited time, you qualify for a special initiation fee waiver. To take advantage of this special offer and enjoy all the benefits of RCI subscribing membership plus a $200(USD) savings.
> 
> Subscription Period -  1 year - $89



Is it really usually $200 to join?  Should I join now to get this price?  ($89 total.)  I can't deposit until the end of Dec.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 5, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Posted on the RCI website:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really usually $200 to join?  Should I join now to get this price?  ($89 total.)  I can't deposit until the end of Dec.



I don't remember ever paying anything beyond the regular per-year price. 

I would join about a month before you're going to have a deposit, because it takes RCI some time to get the account set up.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Oct 5, 2011)

Great info...thank you to all who posted as this helps all of us.

Pam


----------



## malyons (Oct 5, 2011)

I joined about a month ago and tried to get the 2 years for 1 deal mentioned, but had no success with 3 different agents.  I didn't have that code however, so hopefully that works for you.  What I was able to get was 3 years for the price of 2, which saved about $40 or $50 over the normal price (because of the discounts on multi year packages).  I think I got 3 years for $180 or so.  I also joined in large part because of the ability to access DVC, but also like the selection of eastern US resorts.  Plus my unit gets a ton of TPUs. good luck Denise!


----------



## exyeh (Oct 6, 2011)

I am thinking about joining RCI, too. But the regular fee is so high because sometimes I did not use it for the whole year( a few years ago). Is the discount code for points owner or weeks owner? Is there a difference? I like to join it using worldmark ts, could I use this discount code?


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 6, 2011)

Denise, I think it's an OK deal. Maybe not he best, but who knows? I don't remember an initiation fee to join RCI, and so far it doesn't look like anyone else does either. So maybe that's one of their 'phantom' charges, or members perceive enough value that though we curse them, we have forgotten the 'buy-in.' You might consider joining earlier than when you can deposit if only so that the re-up happens at a different time than when all your MFs come due. Just one less thing on your mind and to pay at the year end.

Exyeh, I have tried (unsuccessfully) to use the discount code quoted above. The rep said it was for 'weeks' owners and at that time I only had a 'points' TS. Now I have both and a 'complementary' weeks account and will try it again.

Jim Ricks


----------



## exyeh (Oct 8, 2011)

Jim:
Thank you very much for the information. I tried a discount code before and the reps said it is invalid. If you have any luck, please let me/us know. thank you, Emily


----------



## GregT (Oct 8, 2011)

Denise,

I think you'll like RCI too -- I watch for bulk deposits of HGVC and have booked trips to both HGVC Kings Land and HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village via RCI (using Worldmark).

Both times I then immediately went and rented the Worldmark points (I love Worldmark) so it was a great opportunity to "stretch" my own HGVC points since the WM points were much cheaper.   

I'll watch for Disney too now, but I'll be curious how long it takes Aulani to start to appear.  I agree with the other poster -- 490 Disney points is a ton of Disney points to get a 2BR OV.  Same issue exists with HGVC Kings Land, which is why I think it will be accessible via RCI for awhile.

Good luck with RCI!

Best,

Greg


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 8, 2011)

I know that many people have beefs with RCI, but when I look at what all I've been able to exchange into and what my effective costs have been, I have NOTHING to complain about.  Some of my RCI exchanges:

The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa (2BR unit)
Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas (2BR Savannah View)
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Lagoon Tower on Oahu (2BR unit)
Maui Lea at Maui Hill (2BR unit)
The Point at Poipu on Kauai (2BR unit)
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort on the Big Island (2BR unit)
Wyndham Ka'eo Kai in Kauai (2BR unit)
Kings' Land by HGVC on the Big Island (2BR unit)
Houses at Summer Bay (3BR house with private pool)
Manhattan Club (1BR unit)
Disney's Wilderness Lodge (TWO 2BR units for the same week once, one 2BR unit another time)
Disney's Old Key West (2BR units, two different times)
Disney's Beach Club Villas (2BR unit)
Disney's Boardwalk Villas (2BR unit)
Disney's Saratoga Springs (2BR unit)
WorldMark New Braunfels (2BR unit)
Wyndham Bonnet Creek (several 2BR units at various times)
Numerous other exchanges
It's nice on the "dark side".


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 9, 2011)

Denise,

As you know someone who does not have an RCI membership can join RCI as long as that person owns an RCI affilated Week.

I am surprised, however, to find that there is a so-called initiation fee that is over and above the on-going annual subscription cost (which of course, can be reduced by paying upfront for multiple years of Membership.) 

The ownership of an RCI affiliated Week has, to the best of my knowledge, been the only pre-condition required by RCI.

Back in the day, (1985) when I purchased two weeks of timeshare direct from Fairfield there was no mention of an "initation fee." One of the so-called bennies that went with the developer purchase was a paid for RCI Membership which included the first year of the subscription cost.

A subsequent purchase at Barrier Island Station in 1988 also was supposed to come with an RCI membership; but since I was already an RCI member the Unit was automatically added to my portifolio and the on-going annual subscription cost for the additional add-on week cost nothing more. 

If memory serves me correctly anyone that sells a personally owned RCI affiliated timeshare week can advise the buyer that an RCI membership can be set-up for free (except for the annual subscription cost) simply because the previous owner was an RCI member.

Hypothetically an RCI member could have multiple weeks affiliated with RCI,  sell any single or multiple week to someone else, and that buyer would automatically be eligible to join RCI for just the annual subscription. 

Meanwhile the owner of the original multiple RCI affiliated weeks could retain their RCI Membership (even though they had sold one, two or more of their RCI affilated weeks) as long as they retained at least one RCI affiliated Week in their portifolio.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 9, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I know that many people have beefs with RCI, but when I look at what all I've been able to exchange into and what my effective costs have been, I have NOTHING to complain about.  Some of my RCI exchanges:
> 
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa (2BR unit)
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas (2BR Savannah View)
> ...



Show off.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Show off.



No kidding!   Michael has only been a TUG member for about a year!


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 9, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Some of my RCI exchanges:
> 
> Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Lagoon Tower on Oahu (2BR unit)



How did you get that one?


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 9, 2011)

*Rci - $89*

Denise, check these out:

(Scroll down to payment info = $89)

https://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_JREnrollmentApplication


(Or this option)

http://app.rci.com/landing/coop/index.html


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> How did you get that one?



RCI does get bulk banks of Hilton weeks.  There was a sighting about six months ago.  

I love Hawaii, but staying in downtown Waikiki or nearby is not appealing to me.  I live fairly close to an urban area, and I am not a fan of it on vacation. Did it once at Waikiki Beach Walk, won't do it again.  

Now the Marriott or Disney resort, that is a different story altogether.  I would love to stay at either one.  Rick is hesitant, but he would love Ko'Olina, I think.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 9, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> Denise, check these out:
> 
> (Scroll down to payment info = $89)
> 
> https://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_JREnrollmentApplication



This is the offer I'm considering.




> (Or this option)
> 
> http://app.rci.com/landing/coop/index.html



Unfortunately, this won't work, because it requires you to do an instant online exchange and I want to put in an on-going request.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 9, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> This is the offer I'm considering.
> 
> (Scroll down to payment info = $89)
> 
> https://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_JREnrollmentApplication



Let us know how it works out.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 9, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> This is the offer I'm considering.
> 
> Unfortunately, this won't work, because it requires you to do an instant online exchange and I want to put in an on-going request.



Denise,
Like NIKE says, Just Do It!   

You've been missing out on alot of fun all these years.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 9, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Some of my RCI exchanges:
> 
> Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Lagoon Tower on Oahu (2BR unit)





Ron98GT said:


> How did you get that one?


As Cindy guessed, it was from a sighting here on TUG. Membership here on TUG was the best $15 I ever spent. I get a lot of good exchanges through ongoing searches, but I get some other great ones through sightings.


rickandcindy23 said:


> No kidding!  Michael has only been a TUG member for about a year!


A little over a year, but that list is about 2 years of trips. (Some are still upcoming.)


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, here is a BIG bulk depost from May:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146423&highlight=hilton

Normally I check every morning, but with our caribbean cruise, this one got away - bummer.  

Sure would like a 2 BR HGVC HWV in May.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> As Cindy guessed, it was from a sighting here on TUG. Membership here on TUG was the best $15 I ever spent. I get a lot of good exchanges through ongoing searches, but I get some other great ones through sightings.
> A little over a year, but that list is about 2 years of trips. (Some are still upcoming.)



You are my idol, Michael!


----------



## chriskre (Oct 9, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You are my idol, Michael!



Mine too.  I'm following his lead.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 9, 2011)

Michael - has figure out timesharing super quick, but he is also in a position which makes him very flexible about when he can travel - and that is a huge advantage when you are exchanging:

1.  He is self-employed
2.  They home school their children.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2011)

> 2. They home school their children.
> __________________



I can picture the bribery now: 

"Finish your homework, and we will go back to Magic Kingdom this afternoon."  

That homework would be done in quick order.  Wonderful place to take kids during the school year, when you home school.


----------



## jjking42 (Oct 10, 2011)

Denise if you want to play around with my RCI account before you join let me know. I am considering joining II again  but the annual fee stops me every time.

My RCI account come with my Wyndham points buy I can still trade my non Wyndham resorts.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the nice offer, Jim.   I played around with Cindy's Acct. and found out that I have a good RCI trader, and so I'm going to take the plunge soon!


----------

